# DIY Wood stand



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi every one im thinking of building my own fish stand for my L 20g. Me and my dad will be building it. Have any of you built one befor? Any plans?


----------



## NewfieFishGuy (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi Leafgirl, I did one for my 32g. Couldn't find what I was looking for. My plans came from http://www.fishandtips.com/index.php but I was certainly more than a little liberal with changes. 

The neatest change was that since the inside is empty, I added a set of drawer slides which is attached to a box big enough to hold all the various chemicals, food, etc so that they're all nicely organized. Rather than simple shelves, a drawer is much more usable in this situation.

Here's the finished product. The doors were the biggest pain as I couldn't find any premade doors at the time.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Wow that looks great! May i ack how much im looking at to make something like this?


----------



## NewfieFishGuy (Jul 27, 2006)

Well, I didn't pay real close attention, but I probably spent $100-150 on it. But that's not to say you can't do it for less. For one thing, I'm not located somewhere with cheap building materials. And, for another, I chose birch plywood to cover it so that it would stain nice. But if you want to paint it, there's cheaper alternatives.

But, in my case, I couldn't find anything to fit the tank since I didn't want one designed for a 55g. So cost wasn't a big issue. I had to have it. 

One idea I'd considered because I'm not the world's best carpenter was to simply build the frame, put a top on it, and then cover in fabric. That would have cost me about $40.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

The cost will also depend on the type of wood you plan on using.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks every one ill keep you updated on what i do.


----------

